# Bush Administration and weather



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Yes, they are responsible, indirectly. It is just like many of us, most civilized industrial humankind is responsible. In recent news we hear some opinions that it became irreversible anyway. Therefore, it becomes irrelevant for politicians, too late. Go ahead as we did before. It looks not quite bad, though. Antarctic and Arctic ice melts, flood covers all lowlands and coastal territories. Forget New Orleans, New York, all big sea ports CIties will go under water and even Moscow will be not spared spared. Human population will dwindle and become wiser, but never extinct. A new, susteinable and better global civilization will raise...


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Global warming is somthign that will happen if we do anything or not. We are just coming out of an ice age. Things will get warmer and yes somethings will die off. But we are rigt now helping it along a bit. A valcano puts more CO2 in the air in one blast then we do in a year (as well as other gasses and chemicals). One trend I hurd of was that as things get warmer a shift in crop production will lead Canada to produce the worlds grain while we will produce more corn. Intresting, no?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

He just keeps better with each post.  :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

racer66 said:


> He just keeps better with each post.  :beer:


 :withstupid:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Exon Mobil just set a new record in 2005 for corporate profit at $33.9 billion. They old record was also their record that was set the year before. But despite having back to back record breaking years they said they are not ripping off the American consumer. It is all because of supply and demand. When I read that it was very comforting to my soul.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Supply and demand????? Ya, they supply us with gas and demand a ransom. I hate government control, but this greed will some day bring about even more. Every company out there is trying to bleed the consumer. Pay more for medicine or die. Give us more for gas or walk, etc. 
These things don't make me happy either, but I am realistic enough to realize it happens under either party. Check out the ten richest senators and if it hasn't changed a lot in the past six years about eight or nine are democrats. I know they say they are the party for the underdog, but why are the rich often liberal. One only needs to look at Hollywood where some of these people get millions a movie and who do they want in public office? Ultra liberals that's who. 
The welfare class, and the rich like liberalism for some reason, and what do you think a good old gun toting country boy wants? Kennedy , Schummer, Fienstien, Boxer, etc, I don't think so.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

The question I have is not on the dollar figure but the % of profit.
A couple of years ago a good old long standing company here in GF made masive cutbacks because their profit was only around 10%. Claiming that they needed 20%.. Wonder what % th $33.9 billion is...............
With that much profit it should be easy to build new or update refineries.....


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Whether sevendog is right or wrong, what he's forecasting is five hundred years down the road, if it in fact takes place. Try not to lose any sleep over it. Try to positively influence the world tomorrow, that might actually make some kind of difference in the long run. What you don't need to do is continue to blame your problems (past, present or future) on politicians. They're not listening, believe that. Positive change is brought about by positive actions. Wallowing in self-pity and creating end-of-world fantasies in your mind is just plain sad. Burl


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Amazingly ... we think we can NOW determine everything that will ever happen to the earth ... and we do it based on info we humans have collected over maybe a century (most of it in much less than that) ...

Remember ...

Just about a century ago ... many of the smartest folks on the planet figured everything that could possibly be invented ... had been ...

Go figure


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Freeking commie democrates are the first one you *see* harming the envirnment and the first ones *TALKING* about saving it.
:eyeroll: 
Tell me just one thing any Democrate has ever done to save the envirnment from the evil conservitives.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

DecoyDummy said:


> Amazingly ... we think we can NOW determine everything that will ever happen to the earth ... and we do it based on info we humans have collected over maybe a century (most of it in much less than that) ...
> 
> Remember ...
> 
> ...


We, the humans, learned how to do many things, even fly in outer space and communicate fast and clear. We cannot subdue our own induistrial impact on the environment destroying it and we cannot control our own population growth. We are sunk in stupid believes and traditions.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Supply and demand????? Ya, they supply us with gas and demand a ransom. I hate government control, but this greed will some day bring about even more. Every company out there is trying to bleed the consumer. Pay more for medicine or die. Give us more for gas or walk, etc.
> These things don't make me happy either, but I am realistic enough to realize it happens under either party. Check out the ten richest senators and if it hasn't changed a lot in the past six years about eight or nine are democrats. I know they say they are the party for the underdog, but why are the rich often liberal. One only needs to look at Hollywood where some of these people get millions a movie and who do they want in public office? Ultra liberals that's who.
> The welfare class, and the rich like liberalism for some reason, and what do you think a good old gun toting country boy wants? Kennedy , Schummer, Fienstien, Boxer, etc, I don't think so.


We all worry and worship our economy. It is growing, indeeed. Industries praying on human grievances are thriving: oil and gas, drug industry and those who supply war in Iraq. Great profits and great emplyers.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Invector said:


> Global warming is somthign that will happen if we do anything or not. We are just coming out of an ice age. Things will get warmer and yes somethings will die off. But we are rigt now helping it along a bit. A valcano puts more CO2 in the air in one blast then we do in a year (as well as other gasses and chemicals). One trend I hurd of was that as things get warmer a shift in crop production will lead Canada to produce the worlds grain while we will produce more corn. Intresting, no?


This is what Ronald Reagan said. He was not right. You believe in myths, which Rush Limbaugh used in his preaching.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> Freeking commie democrates are the first one you *see* harming the envirnment and the first ones *TALKING* about saving it.
> :eyeroll:
> Tell me just one thing any Democrate has ever done to save the envirnment from the evil conservitives.


Where you will hunt? It does not matter Democrats or Republicans. What matters they both compete in helping people, illegal immigants, rasing birth rate and care aout growht of our population and the economy. We can do everything, but our worst enemy wil be our population growth and overcrowding. Long before major city ports will become submerged in water we will loose the hunting, because of lack of space and game. You will still play computer games, though.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

7dogs...

I am spending my 500th post on you. I love to find the stuff you write. I look for it every morning to start my day off right. Then I reach for the comic's for another laugh.

Keep posting buddy...please!

:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Alaska....I am a Democrat.That does not mean I am a "commie."I am tired of your calling people names.If Democrats are commies,then are Republicans Fascists?
No.....they aren't.We are all Americans.If that is all you can contribute....take it somewhere else.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Funny thing is you guys like to sling a lot of crap but can't take any!
The truth sometimes doesn't wash well with people that really and truely believe lies.
As for you being a Democrate,..that's your problem!


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Can anybody explain to me why North Dakota was once a swamp, filled with alligators, crocodiles, dinosaurs?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, seven will tell ya bush drained the swamp and skinned the gators for his boots.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

The sky is falling! The sky is falling! Jeez, Seven.... seems to me that there is some pretty good evidence that the earth has experienced huge weather swings way before mankind ever could have been part of the problem. You mention that man, as a species, can't even control its reproduction. Nature has a way to deal with that.... when we become so numerous that we are tripping over each other, some plague will hit us and most all of us will die off... that should make you happy, Seven.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Exactly jamartinmg2, we were covered in ice at one time to, we humans are merely a speck in time in this universe. By the way I do have a pair of gator skin boots. Heee Hee.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone knows how big the ozone hole was a 100 years ago when we had less trees?
Anyone????


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows how big the ozone hole was a 100 years ago when we had less trees?
> Anyone????


less trees???

100 years ago a squirrel could have walked tree to tree from the edge of the red river valley to Lake Superior!!!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Yea, check into it, we have more trees today than we had 100 years ago.
Not really sure when the ozone started being messured but their people out there with a hidden agenda.
Like telling people the spotted owle would be wipped out if we cut down the trees, the hidden agenda was the trees not the owles. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

while technically correct there are more trees the numbers are deceptive because they include pulpwood plantations which are huge areas of identical trees grown much like a corn crop on a twenty year rotation. Unfortunately they are wildlife deserts for all practical purposes.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Sorry, but trees have nothing to do with ozone depletion. You ignorant commie republican!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Really!
First of all how would you know if I'm a Republican? (Veterns Party if you must know, FAR from Communist)
And if I was, I could think of many worse things to be politically, 3 right off the top of my head:

1. Communist
2. Socialist
3. Democrat

ALL 3 are perrty much intertwined.

Can't answer the question? So attack people! :eyeroll:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

DJ
You could always move to China or Cuba so you could live the way you always dreamed of.
Follow your dreams, don't let anyone stop you! :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Lighten up on DJ,He was talking to me and its an inside joke :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)




----------

